# Hi Shuckin!!!



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:wave:










P.S.:rip:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

opcorn: getting my seat early


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:ask: Hmm......if this means what I think it means......:tsk:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For the life of me, I do not understand why you guys insist on poking the bear.

When will you finally realize, ZILLA AIN'T PLAYIN'!

Firmly seated in the front row to witness the certain mayhem... and I do so love me some mayhem! opcorn: opcorn: Someone pass the salt and bandages...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yep im entertained


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> For the life of me, I do not understand why you guys insist on poking the bear.
> 
> When will you finally realize, ZILLA AIN'T PLAYIN'!
> 
> Firmly seated in the front row to witness the certain mayhem... and I do so love me some mayhem! opcorn: opcorn: Someone pass the salt and bandages...


This is kinda what I was thinking. I'm waiting for this to turn into one of those bad youtube videos that end up on the news.

You know, the ones where a guy keeps poking a giant assed black bear through the cage and finally the giant assed black bear has had enough and yanks him through the bars and eats him.

That's what I'm expecting here.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

No way am I about to go and make a statement saying that I will destroy Zilla or his friends. Just want to say hi and give a little llama smile.

:wave:

Side note: Did you know that a 4 lb box only cost $15 to mail out??? Crazy, I know. But true... from what I have read.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> For the life of me, I do not understand why you guys insist on poking the bear.


Because it is fun, until somebody gets hurt...



Herf N Turf said:


> When will you finally realize, ZILLA AIN'T PLAYIN'!


I've realized that, after finding out the hard way...


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I did a quick google search for the word "llama" and nowhere does it say anything about them being gluttons for punishment.......they must be "special" llamas, i.e. short bus........


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oooooohhhhhhh! This is gonna be good! opcorn:

Question for Matt. Let's say you were sending Shuckins a bomb, would it contain high quality sticks or the WTF Pink Pony pass (hypothetically asking)?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. Never even thought about a double dip on the pink pony shitbox of love. If I didn't already have my target picked I would sooooo do that.

I think him getting it once is enough... for now.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I'm in for this movie! opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Never even thought about a double dip on the pink pony shitbox of love. If I didn't already have my target picked I would sooooo do that.
> 
> I think him getting it once is enough... for now.


No rules against it. I think Kipp's gotten it twice.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I swear, this forum must be chock full of adrenaline junkies. Anyone seen the "Messin with Sasquatch" commercials for Jack Links? I can't believe I'm seeing a bunch of dudes mess with Sasquatch. I can't wait to see him respectfully stomp some butt

All Messin' With Sasquatch Commercials Combined - YouTube


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

To me, it's just going to another good man that deserves it. Just like Shawn. Matt, if you sent that box, you go boy!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> I swear, this forum must be chock full of adrenaline junkies. Anyone seen the "Messin with Sasquatch" commercials for Jack Links? I can't believe I'm seeing a bunch of dudes mess with Sasquatch. I can't wait to see him respectfully stomp some butt
> 
> All Messin' With Sasquatch Commercials Combined - YouTube


Lmao. I actually am an adrenaline junkie. YouTube Socalocmatt and see


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Lmao. I actually am an adrenaline junkie. YouTube Socalocmatt and see


.....ok i'll bite. youtubing...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well played sir, well played. Is there an emoticon for eating crow?

Mt High - My First Run of 2010/11 Season & GoPro Snowboard Mounting Test - YouTube


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. I was more talking about the bungee jumping and skydiving. The GoPro was a test if the mount but fun non-the-less.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this will be fun!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have received bombs from Matt that have made me want to cry they were so impressive. 

Then again I beleave he is the current owner of the pink poney pass


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hi matt!

rrrrrrg!

zilla,you need to work on your spelling...

grrrrr!

that's better...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got my ticket.... So when does the show start?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

try not to kill him before the herf this Sunday Ron


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Matt at least had the foresight to post this after Shuckins' post office closes so he gets an extra day before he gets destroyed. That's something anyway.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> hi matt!
> 
> rrrrrrg!
> 
> ...


:wave: Hi Zilla! How's it going? I had fun drinkin, smokin, and grillin with you and Ron. Never "properly" said thanks.



Vicini said:


> try not to kill him before the herf this Sunday Ron


Oh I'll be happy then a puppy with 2 peters at the herf. Not sure about you... we'll see.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

What a better way to "properly" say thanks. 

RG for you my friend.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

gotta love Ron's response....

Matt did herf with Ron, so maybe zilla will go easy on him :rip:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> gotta love Ron's response....
> 
> Matt did herf with Ron, so maybe zilla will go easy on him :rip:


Zilla wouldn't go easy on his own mother.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Zilla wouldn't go easy on his own mother.


Or his brother from another mother..... Nice knowing you Matt... :lol:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Lol. I was more talking about the bungee jumping and skydiving.


Careful there, Matt. I've heard that Zilla is mighty handy with those osteoderms, and could easily slice a bungee cord or your chute lines at a precisely inopportune moment...

But other than that, proceed!

:ss


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my... this should be interesting.
opcorn:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm loving this....ipe:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Grabbing my seat op2:opcorn: this should be good


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man did I miss a lot on vacation but I have my seat now: opcorn:opcorn:

Matt's no slouch in the High Quality Cigar Stash department and he's smart enough not to start a war he can't finish so I'm thinking this is just a little (actually BIG) tribute to "The Man" and his "Zilla"


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Curiousity...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lets play "What did Matt send?" My guess is a real live llama!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man did I miss a lot on vacation but I have my seat now: opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> Matt's no slouch in the High Quality Cigar Stash department and he's smart enough not to start a war he can't finish so I'm thinking this is just a little (actually BIG) tribute to "The Man" and his "Zilla"


i think this is payback for zilla sneaking a very htf cigar into his herf-a-dor before he left


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wtg matt,you just got somebody that posted in this thread bombed...lol
9405 5036 9930 0256 5786 35


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

2 big bombs in the air? this should be exciting to watch


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope that Ron sent a real live ZILLA!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I hope that Ron sent a real live ZILLA!


can you imagin the carnage that would come from a live Zilla Bomb....:faint2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> wtg matt,you just got somebody that posted in this thread bombed...lol
> 9405 5036 9930 0256 5786 35


its not safe to post anywhere these days.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> wtg matt,you just got somebody that posted in this thread bombed...lol
> 9405 5036 9930 0256 5786 35


Nice. I love it!!!

But I can't let you have all the fun... being my thread and all. And if you can't beat 'em, copy 'em:
9405 5036 9930 0257 2230 60

arty:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

kapathy said:


> its not safe to post anywhere these days.


Getting a Shuckins bomb is far safer than getting a WTF pass though.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Getting a Shuckins bomb is far safer than getting a WTF pass though.


Depends on if Zilla is involved...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ron bombing some random person who posted in this thread and Matt to follow suit. What's this world coming to? No one is safe. Time for everyone to batten down the hatches and take cover. opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Getting a Shuckins bomb is far safer than getting a WTF pass though.


already had that box of shit at my house, then sent on a bigger box of shit


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on in here anymore... Come get me with the bombs land. :wink:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I'm not sure what's going on in here anymore... Come get me with the bombs land. :wink:


Oh David.... snookums.... pookie.... wake up.... time to get up sleepy bear.... the _first _bomb has landed.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Oh David.... snookums.... pookie.... wake up.... time to get up sleepy bear.... the _first _bomb has landed.


Matt, that's not the right way to wake David. Just go turn on a hand dryer. That will get him out of bed in the blink of an eye


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just peeked my head in here to see whats going on ? Very intersting thread. Llama and Zilla flying through the air ! Nice !


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Man, one day away, and I miss ALOT! 

This is a great show.... My hats off to you Matt :yo:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yep,there is definitely a party in that box matt...lol

i'll post pics later...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me already!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:banana: :biggrin: Hopefully it all ended up ok. I was worried that the inside of that box out get all f*cked up with the weight or everything.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking forward to carnage, err pics later lol


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Ron...basically bombs who he wants when he wants...however often he wants!


----------

